# In which hotel do you live?



## Konstantinos

Are my following hebrew questions correct?

If I ask a male: ? באיזה מלון אתה מתגורר
If I ask a female: ? נאיזה מלון את מתגות


----------



## arielipi

almost, מתגורר is living, שוהה is staying.
מתגוררת s for female.
שוהה shohe is for male, shoha is for female.


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you arielipi... (I am wondering, how many questions I will do this day and this month...)


----------



## arielipi

morfix.mako.co.il
is a great dictionary.

also feel free to ask questions, if i see fit you may get my gmail for its chat (like i once gave someone here)


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you arielipi... I sent you pm.


----------



## Drink

Konstantinos said:


> Are my following hebrew questions correct?
> 
> If I ask a male: ? באיזה מלון אתה מתגורר
> If I ask a female: ? נאיזה מלון את מתגות



It seems you made two typos for the feminine: *ב*איזה מלון את מתגו*רר*ת

As for word choice, I was taught at ulpan to use "לן" (masculine) and "לנה" (feminine) as the verb for "staying at a hotel".


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> It seems you made two typos for the feminine: *ב*איזה מלון את מתגו*רר*ת
> 
> As for word choice, I was taught at ulpan to use "לן" (masculine) and "לנה" (feminine) as the verb for "staying at a hotel".


Bahaha is my comment to the ulpan, if you want to learn the lively language and not the formal one do not use lan.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> Bahaha is my comment to the ulpan, if you want to learn the lively language and not the formal one do not use lan.



I thought it might be something like that. So "שוהה" is what's in style right now?


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> I thought it might be something like that. So "שוהה" is what's in style right now?


I think so, though i cant confirm in the lesser parts of israel.


----------



## arbelyoni

arielipi said:


> Bahaha is my comment to the ulpan, if you want to learn the lively language and not the formal one do not use lan.


לן (literally: spend the night) is definitely better than שוהה (literally: stay) in the formal register.
In colloquial Hebrew I wouldn't use either of them; you are more likely to hear באיזה מלון אתם ישנים (in which hotel you sleep?) or simply באיזה מלון אתם (in which hotel are you?).


----------



## arielipi

arbelyoni said:


> לן (literally: spend the night) is definitely better than שוהה (literally: stay) in the formal register.
> In colloquial Hebrew I wouldn't use either of them; you are more likely to hear באיזה מלון אתם ישנים (in which hotel you sleep?) or simply באיזה מלון אתם (in which hotel are you?).


Youre correct, omitted is the most common.


----------



## Drink

arbelyoni said:


> לן (literally: spend the night) is definitely better than שוהה (literally: stay) in the formal register.
> In colloquial Hebrew I wouldn't use either of them; you are more likely to hear באיזה מלון אתם ישנים (in which hotel you sleep?) or simply באיזה מלון אתם (in which hotel are you?).



But the one with the verb omitted could have a different meaning, for example if you are visiting a hotel that you are not staying at. And it also makes it impossible to ask the more general question "Where are you staying?" Based on what you guys have said, I assume that I should translate "Where are you staying?" informally as "איפה אתם ישנים?", is that correct?


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> But the one with the verb omitted could have a different meaning, for example if you are visiting a hotel that you are not staying at. And it also makes it impossible to ask the more general question "Where are you staying?" Based on what you guys have said, I assume that I should translate "Where are you staying?" informally as "איפה אתם ישנים?", is that correct?


no.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> no.



Can you be more specific with your answer? Would you say "איפה אתם שוהים?" instead? (And to clarify, in English "Where are you staying?" usually implies overnight.)


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> But the one with the verb omitted could have a different meaning, for example if you are visiting a hotel that you are not staying at no. And it also makes it impossible to ask the more general question "Where are you staying?" no. Based on what you guys have said, I assume that I should translate "Where are you staying?" informally as "איפה אתם ישנים?", is that correct? ​yes.


----------



## Drink

So I am wrong that "באיזה מלון אתם?" could mean both "What hotel are you at (right now)?" and "What hotel are you (staying) at?"
It makes it impossible to ask the more general question "Where are you staying?" because it would end up being nothing but "איפה אתם?", which is not a sufficient translation.


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> So I am wrong that "באיזה מלון אתם?" could mean both "What hotel are you at (right now)?" and "What hotel are you (staying) at?"
> It makes it impossible to ask the more general question "Where are you staying?" because it would end up being nothing but "איפה אתם?", which is not a sufficient translation.


the charm and complexity of hebrew is context; its all of the above - of course - thats what you get when you omit things, thus the language becomes more context dependent.
if im visiting a friend whos staying at a hotel and i ask him איפה אתם? באיזה מלון אתם? its obvious im asking where they are; if im asking when they tell me theyre on a vacation or something similar then the question is in which hotel will they stay.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> the charm and complexity of hebrew is context; its all of the above - of course - thats what you get when you omit things, thus the language becomes more context dependent.
> if im visiting a friend whos staying at a hotel and i ask him איפה אתם? באיזה מלון אתם? its obvious im asking where they are; if im asking when they tell me theyre on a vacation or something similar then the question is in which hotel will they stay.


I think what you meant was "the charm and complexity of all languages is context". It's the same thing with English "What hotel are you at?"


----------



## arielipi

Perhaps, but its irrelevant, i dont know everyday english so i cant tell you what would be expected, not to mention the diversity of places its spoken.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> Perhaps, but its irrelevant, i dont know everyday english so i cant tell you what would be expected, not to mention the diversity of places its spoken.


I was only pointing out a few flaws that you need to think about if you were going to say "באיזה מלון אתם?". I wasn't saying it shouldn't be used.


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> I was only pointing out a few flaws that you need to think about if you were going to say "באיזה מלון אתם?". I wasn't saying it shouldn't be used.


For the record - i didnt suggest to omit anything, certainly not to one who is only at the tip of learning hebrew.


----------



## airelibre

Drink said:


> I think what you meant was "the charm and complexity of all languages is context". It's the same thing with English "What hotel are you at?"





arielipi said:


> Perhaps, but its irrelevant, i dont know everyday english so i cant tell you what would be expected, not to mention the diversity of places its spoken.


Exactly, in Britain we wouldn't use "at" this way, we'd say "in".


----------



## Drink

airelibre said:


> Exactly, in Britain we wouldn't use "at" this way, we'd say "in".



Actually in the US, you'd also more likely say "in". I just used "at" because it is the same preposition as in the phrase "staying at", so I only had to get rid of the verb and not also change prepositions.


----------



## airelibre

Drink said:


> Actually in the US, you'd also more likely say "in". I just used "at" because it is the same preposition as in the phrase "staying at", so I only had to get rid of the verb and not also change prepositions.


Ok, I always assumed "where you at?" was standard in spoken US English, for "where are you?" (obviously the latter is also used).


----------



## Drink

airelibre said:


> Ok, I always assumed "where you at?" was standard in spoken US English, for "where are you?" (obviously the latter is also used).



No, "where (are) you at" is heavily colloquial. You'd never use it in a formal setting, and informally I personally use it much less often. On the other hand, "what hotel are you staying at" is perfectly normal, but you can also say "what hotel are you staying in".


----------

